# Underneath Bristol TM's Pt 4 Brunel's Terminus



## fluffy5518 (Aug 25, 2011)

Well here we go with Pt 4 of the Bristol TM's explore !! This time it is the turn of the original Brunel terminal station (now an exhibition and function hall) to the left of the present station. I first visited here back in 2005 with fellow member 31130, and i think that it was this little escapade that got me into exploring. Six years ago this was just a trip out and something to do that was a little differant, consequently i only had a compact camera with me and, rather stupidly, no torch. !! So since then i have been itching to get back to try and record the place, photographically, as best i could. Unfortunately since 2005 much has changed and even with contacts at the station this section was fairly off limits so i waited and waited until eventually 31130 and i hatched a plan !! In the end access was so damn easy, all it took was a few white lies and a bit of luck !! So here we go, i hope you enjoy it. !!
First off is a rough idea of exactly where i'm talking about !! Hope it's legable !!





After gaining entry we headed off under the original terminus and into the vaults. This area is pitch black.
This is at the far end of the terminus, just before the start of the engine and carriage shed. As you can see this vault used to extend the full length of both buildings but the archways have now been briked up !!
This is the scene looking across the vault with the bricked up section to the right.




This is looking the opposite way with the bricked up section now on the left. At the top is one of the ash holes, where ash from the locomotives firebox could be shovelled down into waiting carts and removed from the site.




.....and here is a closer view.




The vaults have become a dumping ground for years and contain everything from pallets to schematic diagrams, but in places are photogenic.




















Just to show how random some of this rubbish is. This is a tube containing paperwork for 2 duplicate boilers and mountings for The Federated Malay States Railway and is marked up as from Kitson & Co 1913 !!!




..... and here are afew more discarded tube lids !!




Now i'm never that suprised anymore at the objects discarded in abandoned places BUT i must admit i wasn't expecting to meet this fella !!




Out into the cross passageway now for a bit of nostalger !! POSTER TIME !!
First up the New Boeing 747 flown by B.O.A.C and the Hoverspeed service to the I.O.W




Departure board for Exeter St Davids for 1973




Clapham Transport Museum and car parking !!





Porthcawl and the Isles Of Scilly




Rover tickets and some bargains to Devon




All for 30 bob ( £1.50) to you !!




Fancy a trip to Bristol airport, coaches leave from here !! Check out the telephone number !!




Remember wnen your private train company was good old 




This i can only assume was an illuminated sign from the station at Clifton Down




At the rear of the corridor is another old room (under the car park) but now completely sealed up and inhabited by pigeons -- thousands of 'em !!





Out now to one of the two goods lifts, last used in 1965 and now in a very sorry stete !!




Complete with No Smoking sign !!




The exit stairs now part of a fire exit




And lastly a couple of ' crackers ' from the good old days !! Sadly both since removed !!








Well thats it for Part 4 BUT i dont think that will be the last instalment as BTM has much more to discover !! STAY TUNED !!!!!!


----------



## night crawler (Aug 25, 2011)

Bloody awesome report as usual Fluffy and superb photos, you get in some great places. Love the old signs and posters.


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 25, 2011)

Wonderful stuff Fluffy. It never ceases to amaze me what lies under the streets of our towns,Bet old I.K. gave you a bit of a start.....


----------



## highcannons (Aug 26, 2011)

Cracking stuff matey! One of the best reports Ive seen......brilliant and love all the random stuff...


----------



## sYnc_below (Aug 26, 2011)

Excellent, what an amazing looking site


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 26, 2011)

Brilliant stuff and great photos. Did you light paint or was there a lot of available light anyway?


----------



## krela (Aug 26, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Brilliant stuff and great photos. Did you light paint or was there a lot of available light anyway?



These bits aren't underground as such, it's a strange setup where the "ground floor" where the tracks and terminus are are really the 1st floor, and the "tunnels & arches" are actually at normal ground level. There's quite a lot of natural light there.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 26, 2011)

krela said:


> These bits aren't underground as such, it's a strange setup where the "ground floor" where the tracks and terminus are are really the 1st floor, and the "tunnels & arches" are actually at normal ground level. There's quite a lot of natural light there.



Only half right Mr Krela !!! You are correct about these bits not being underground BUT as for natural light there is next to nothing !! If you look at the old station area you will notice that at the vault level there are gothic style windows on both sides but these only allow light into rooms which parallel the vaults. The vaults are completely enclosed and by the look of it always have been (save for one door on each side which must have lead into these side rooms but which now are sealed !!)The corridor areas are lit -because since my first visit they now form part of an upgraded fire exit route from the arches which are under the approach road. The only natural light in these areas are from a window in the lift shaft and windows in the exit stairways !!
SO light painting was the order of the day !!!!!
PS Mr Scrote; IKB didnt scare me 'cos i had to dig the poor old boy up from beneath a pile of junk where he had laid for some time !! Not a very dignified end for such a engineering icon !!!


----------



## Em_Ux (Aug 26, 2011)

I really enjoyed your report.

It's nice when you find lots of interesting bits left behind.

Thanks for posting


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 26, 2011)

Great stuff Fluff- I love the adverts and signage in particular, especially the Seaspeed one for the IOW hovercraft service. NOW that was a way to travel (even if it was extremely noisy and occasionally made be people vomit! )
Godzy


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 26, 2011)

some really nice pictures therewith the lighting ,nice


----------



## phill.d (Aug 26, 2011)

Great stuff, the old signage and posters are a great find of how life on the railway once was. 
I look forward to your next installment


----------



## Winch It In (Aug 26, 2011)

Stunning Report Fluffy, fantastic pics and I really like the old posters.


----------



## nelly (Aug 26, 2011)

Quality stuff, those signs are fantastic, nice photos too


----------



## adedownunder (Aug 27, 2011)

Thats a fantastic report and set of pictures, love the cut out of the great man himself


----------



## themousepolice (Aug 28, 2011)

and you didnt invite me, im hurt.

31130 xo TE when i knew him

great stuff again NM.


----------



## TK421 (Aug 30, 2011)

Brilliant stuff mate. Its amazing to learn what is underneath our feet, and there is a real treasure trove there, thanks for sharing!


----------



## 31130 (Aug 30, 2011)

Glad to see you found time in your busy schedule to get the pics up!  

Shame part 5 won't be as good as the rest...


----------

